
Orson Wells' Voodoo Macbeth - brudgers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/28dwHRWzx67yZM0158wZ5SN/orson-welles-voodoo-macbeth-a-forgotten-diversity-landmark
======
pfarrell
TIL. I don't subscribe to the typical Silicon Valley youth cult, but it is
incredible to think of what some individuals can acheive at such a young age.

Paul McCartney writing "Yesterday" at 21 alway sticks in my mind. Welles made
his most lasting works in his 20's, but this is really incredible.

------
helloworld
Here's a great interview with Welles, which was recorded just hours before his
death in 1985:

[https://youtu.be/NAFeMzfLTmk](https://youtu.be/NAFeMzfLTmk)

------
not_that_noob
You can see Wells’ genius even in such a short clip. To think he was only 20!

